# 1962 Lord Elgin 15j, Electric 725, Made In The Usa



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Is on it's way!

I'm pretty excited about this one. Don't know a lot about it but I read somewhere that it is Elgin's own in house design 725 movement (possibly a joint venture with LIP?), has two batteries, and is a fixed coil movement type. Dial looks great and the overall condition appears good. Seller claims that it is the original strap.

I'll take my own pics once I have it in my hands.

Have a look (sellers pics not mine).


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Arggh! I want it...name your price....any price.









If I can't have yours...let me know if you see or know of another one.









The back certainly looks like an Elgin 722 / 725 --- the 722 had a single kidney shaped battery while the 725 had two parallel batteries. By the way, they were a disaster for Elgin.









Well done Larry, looking forward to the pictures already.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Is that a "back set" on this one? Which must "disengage" alltogether from any train to the hands after setting and pushed back in or else the watch would surely stop with pressure from the wrist?

Nice one Larry, hope it all works out for you


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Arggh! I want it...name your price....any price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul.

If it becomes "for sale" I will give you first right of refusal.

I had not seen one like this before and to be honest it was the backset that caught my eye. A quick google search lead me to a commercial site with a short Elgin history. I have to admit that I did look at your site to confirm the data from the commercial site. It was more or less the same, so I knew I was on to something.

Looking at it I wondered if Elgin and Timex had a technology exchange since I've seen backsets on older Timex Electrics.

Sounds like Elgin has an interesting history


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

mel said:


> Is that a "back set" on this one? Which must "disengage" alltogether from any train to the hands after setting and pushed back in or else the watch would surely stop with pressure from the wrist?
> 
> Nice one Larry, hope it all works out for you


Thanks Mel. I'm not sure how the back-set works, but I'll let you know once I have my hands on it.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I am just thinking, based on the look of the second hand, that the mvt could be LIP one, by memory they made one with a

I will try to check this point and to come back today.

Bertrand


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

tranber70 said:


> I am just thinking, based on the look of the second hand, that the mvt could be LIP one, by memory they made one with a
> 
> I will try to check this point and to come back today.
> 
> Bertrand


I am pretty sure that it is too, but my memory isn't what it used to be. Something that Silverhawk said above about the kidney shaped batteries makes my brain think of LIP. I'm sure that I've read somewhere that Elgin & LIP had a technology exchange.

I will have to do some further research on this.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Larry,

Lip bought the Elgin mainspring from 1955 to around 1957. They were known as more reliable thna the french ones. The watches with it were marked "Elgiloy".

I still haven't found the reference to this mvt. Plse, leave me some time.

Bertrand



Larry from Calgary said:


> tranber70 said:
> 
> 
> > I am just thinking, based on the look of the second hand, that the mvt could be LIP one, by memory they made one with a
> ...


----------

